# Is there any catfish tournaments coming Up in the next few mouths



## Catfish1027 (Dec 24, 2015)

.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

What part of state are you located in? This Sat is 3. One atGrand Lake St Marys, one at Rocky Fork and one at Either Alum creek or deleware . Cant remember which one. Once you let me know what area i can get you more details 

Salmonid


----------



## Catfish1027 (Dec 24, 2015)

Adams county


----------



## Catfish1027 (Dec 24, 2015)

Rocky fork would work but was going to take the boat out this weekend to make sure it's runing good and every thing


----------



## Catfish1027 (Dec 24, 2015)

Is there any kind of site to look at a schedule of some I'm new to tournaments


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Send me your email addy in a pm and ill send you a master schedule i put together for Sw ohio. In the meantime check out SouthWest Ohio Catfish Club on facebook. They are the host club for this saturdays Rocky fork tourney. Try to stop by for weigh in at a minimum to meet the gang
Salmonid


----------



## Catfish1027 (Dec 24, 2015)

Pm sent


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

I sent a PM as well Mark.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I sent it out to both of you, Good luck!!
Salmonid


----------



## tedtami (Apr 14, 2014)

Salmonid said:


> Send me your email addy in a pm and ill send you a master schedule i put together for Sw ohio. In the meantime check out SouthWest Ohio Catfish Club on facebook. They are the host club for this saturdays Rocky fork tourney. Try to stop by for weigh in at a minimum to meet the gang
> Salmonid


Catfish tourneys


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

yes catfish tourneys, if you want the list send me your email.
Mark


----------



## Eagle Eye (Aug 28, 2009)

catfish1605 said:


> I sent a PM as well Mark.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Aug 28, 2009)

Northern trail is starting back up this year here are the locations and dates hope you can make it.


----------

